# east texas



## roughneck33 (Oct 24, 2009)

ive been shooting my bow as often as i can and have gotten pretty good. but good aint good enough! im looking for someone in the east texas area that wouldnt mind helping me find out how good i can actually get. i know that everyones time and effort are precious. so any and all help would be appreciated. thank you


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Michael Braden - top notch. shot with him at state indoors.
http://www.michaelbradenarchery.com/

Adam Guggisberg - Never met, but I hear is a super nice guy with tremendous knowledge and a great coach
http://www.archerylessonsonline.com/home.php?varset=s:508-pm

Tom Barker - done some training with Tom. He is more into FITA style, but nevertheless, is a great coach.
http://www.straightarrowarchery.org/


----------

